# Got a Nikon D70



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Two less expensive options for macro would be to use extension tubes or a reversing ring with your current lens. A macro lens can be a really good investment though because they can be used for a lot more than just macro. I personally use a Tamron 90mm. They can be found for $300ish used. There's also Sigma and Tokina for third party options. Of course, Nikkor Micro (macro) lenses are arguable going to be better, but they also cost a lot more too.

Congrats on the D70. It's a great camera and it was the one I started on.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

This thread is a great resource: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photography/170260-macro-lens.html


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new camera! 

You should also know that by announcing: "I got a new DSLR!" We are EXPECTING pictures. Now stop posting here, start a journal, or update one you already have. GOGOGOGOGOGO.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

AHH SORRY GUYS!

I am still learning how to use the camera and I'm only having it on manual settings (manual focus, ISO, F stop, etc.) so my shots are still weird while I learn lol sometimes they come out to dark, too bright, blurry, etc. I want to really learn HOW to work it without using any auto settings.

But here are a few "OKAY" shots (to me) from my tweaking around sessions.

My Discus, his face looks a little blurry.








Me and my GF's cat (he's an indoor cat so we will let him outside if he has a harness on lol)


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

mcqueenesq said:


> This thread is a great resource: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photography/170260-macro-lens.html


Thanks! I just saw that thread right before you posted lol I am considering the extension tubes for now, or maybe ill ask for a under $200 macro lens for my bday next month.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Those pictures are great, goes to show that old camera still have what it takes. If you want you can have that flashed fix by sending it in to a Nikon service center.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Look at Authorized Photo Service if you decide to have the camera looked at. I can't recommend them enough. They did a great job on my D300.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

Would it be cheaper for me to repair the stock flash, or buy a external flash?

Like one of these
http://www.amazon.com/Polaroid-PL-1...094S/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1335735425&sr=8-4


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

trit0n2003 said:


> Would it be cheaper for me to repair the stock flash, or buy a external flash?
> 
> Like one of these
> http://www.amazon.com/Polaroid-PL-1...094S/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1335735425&sr=8-4


I wouldn't bother repairing it. Pop-Up flash sucks, and just makes everything look like a point and shoot pic (deer in headlights look) An external flash would be much more useful, but dont go with that Polaroid piece o'crap. A Nikon SB-600 would be best for auto, but since you don't seem to mind doing things manually, get a Yongnuo 560II. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0112SY60ZB43YWGMMHHJ

Also, you can get the same thing on a certain website "bay" that starts with E for like $76 but its sold from China so it takes a little longer to get here.

Infinitely more useful than that Polaroid contraption. It's rather equal to the Nikon and Canon units, only difference is that everything is manual instead of auto. A lot of wedding shooters (myself included) use these as off camera flash, and stick them all around reception halls on light stands, since you don't need or want auto modes for that type of use. 

Amazon also has an older version (Yongnuo YN-560) that's cheaper but it lacks a digital display which makes it a little harder to understand.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

trit0n2003 said:


> Would it be cheaper for me to repair the stock flash, or buy a external flash?
> 
> Like one of these
> http://www.amazon.com/Polaroid-PL-1...094S/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1335735425&sr=8-4


I would fix it _and_ also buy a compatible flash.

One of the advantages that D70 has over the lesser models (e.g. D40 and D50) is that D70 supports commander mode with its built-in flash. By having the flash repaired, you can use it to drive a remote flash with TTL.

BTW, if you want very sharp images with plenty of depth of field, pick the Nikon 60mm micro. The current generation of the Nikon 105mm micro has way too much chromatic aberrations - the image is never as sharp as the 60mm when you stop down the lens.


----------

